# Aqua soil and medicines



## Yo-han (30 Jun 2013)

In the lfs I work we use aqua soil in our shrimp tanks. A few weeks ago we had some planaria in there so I removed all shrimp dropped in some de-worming medicine and after all planaria was dead I did a 90% water change. Placed back the shrimps a few days later and most started dying. Tested water, all testable parameters were fine so did another 50% water change. Still shrimps kept dying. So I was thinking about the binding properties of the aqua soil for thinks like PO4 and organics etc. Could it be the case that aqua soil binds the medicine, leading in dead shrimp when they're walking on the substrate?


----------



## Alastair (30 Jun 2013)

Its possible id think. Ada soil absorbs water whivh is how it can keep it clear so qould have thought its taken in the chemical from the treatment Especially if the de wormer isn't shrimp friendly. I only use panacur as I know it harmless to shrimp in recommended dosages. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yo-han (30 Jun 2013)

I always believed it mainly adsorbed negative ions. But can't seem to find the ingredients in HS Aqua Camacell online, so don't know what's in it till wednesday.


----------



## sciencefiction (1 Jul 2013)

Yo-han said:


> I always believed it mainly adsorbed negative ions. But can't seem to find the ingredients in HS Aqua Camacell online, so don't know what's in it till wednesday.


 
I got it from a foregn website so not sure how accurate are the translations but it says it contains Diflubenzuron, Flubendazole and Pyrantel and is not to be used with invertebrates.


----------



## Yo-han (1 Jul 2013)

Thanks! Lasts only the question: is it possible it's adsorbed by the aqua soil, killing shrimp even after a few large water changes?


----------



## sciencefiction (1 Jul 2013)

My guess would be yes, similar to other more nasty meds like copper. But unlike copper you maybe able to remove it via carbon and lots of water changes.


----------



## Yo-han (1 Jul 2013)

I think I'll just replace the aqua soil to be sure, easier, faster and cheaper!


----------

